# Outlook 2007 - EventID 27 The Operation Failed



## Spankinator (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi everyone. I have one of our company pc's here that seems to keep locking up randomly when sending new, forwarding or replying to messages. It will either hang up completely or just act like the send button doesn't work. It happens randomly also, not every email. I've tried uninstalling Outlook, uninstalling all of Office, going into the registry and cleaning everything relating to Office out of there. Still no luck. Do you have any idea's of what it could be? I'm trying to prevent a reload of the OS.

Event ID: 27
Source: Outlook
Description: The operation failed.

Thanks to anyone who has any clue about this.

Matt


----------



## GLComputing (Apr 27, 2007)

Start with http://support.microsoft.com/kb/843483


----------



## miggitz (Jun 5, 2008)

We've got a PC here that displays the same event information ... however, our issue is that we can't print emails from one particular person -- the attachments to the email print okay .... it's just the email itself won't print. HOWEVER, if we select "forward", the formatting of the email changes (fonts, spacing, etc.), and then we are able to print from the "forward" screen.


----------

